# Really need someones help, please PF?



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Right so I'm not sure if anyone remembers my very difficult kitty situation when I very first joined in June... She was a real nightmare. Was told she loved dogs, to which she infact HATED them and used to bully my Molly (when she was a puppy) and it was blood shed nearly everyday. She was a very, VERY shy cat but absolutely lovely on her own and once she settled in a little bit she was only people friendly and used to sleep high up. Heaven forbid if my dog walked in the room it was literally world war 3....

Anyhoo...I gave her (after home checking) away reluctantly and after many many tears.... she left us back in August time (maybe a bit later I can't remember) and yes it was terribly difficult for me but I had to have peace restored in my home as most of you know how difficult it is.

After a few texts here and there of her settling in ....I heard absolutely nothing. SO I thought this was a bit strange and something today ticked...maybe I should google her description...and guess what I found? There was my old pops up for re-sale again. He'd gotten rid of her to a lady called Janis and now she has her...and she's now getting rid of her too.

Obviously I'm horrified/angry/upset ...everything so I begun emailing and text the other guy to say "Why didn't you listen to my offer, I told you if it wasn't working out I'd take her home and get her homed properly" ....which I received nothing.

Basically she doesn't like dogs or very young children. She's okay with SOME cats but it's very touch and go and will take the right person to tame her and keep her safe, she does have a few hissey/bitey issues until she gets to know you but overall with the right people in a no-pet home she'd be wonderful.

She's coming back to me tonight, can anyone offer her a home (permanently) She's 7, spayed and up to date of all her vacs... I just don't want her passed all over the place because of her issues. If they passed her onto a rescue (e.g r$pca) they'd just PTS because of her past. I would keep her myself but my home is rented and due to issues with my landlord it's just not do-able but I can't see her go to some poxy home on gumtree. :frown2:

Someone..help..me...please! 

x


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry. I don't know the story here cos I joined PF after you did.

If the cat was sold...does that mean she is a pedigree?

If not, what about a country home with stables etc?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> so sorry. I don't know the story here cos I joined PF after you did.
> 
> If the cat was sold...does that mean she is a pedigree?
> 
> If not, what about a country home with stables etc?


No hun, basically the woman I bought her off only cared about the money so I had to pay to purchase her.

Couldn't leave her where she was as terrified/tormented by dogs and there were around 7 BIG dogs there constantly trying to go for her. So I paid and took her home with me (My own fault but couldnt leave her in that awful situation)

A country home with stables would be great...she loves the outdoors...but who has such a thing?  xx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

well we do but I am at the other end of the country to you. I also have dogs.

plenty people with stables all over the country.....what about an ad in a local horsey feed place?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> well we do but I am at the other end of the country to you. I also have dogs.
> 
> plenty people with stables all over the country.....what about an ad in a local horsey feed place?


I just had a thought.......I know just the person!!

Will come back to you, in the meantime if anyone can help temporaily take care of her I'd be forever in your debt as she really hates dogs/cats and I have one of each!!! : x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay she's home ~ doubled in size where they kept her as an indoor cat & more hostile to my animals more then ever. 

Thinking a farm would be a great idea or something similar! Help !!!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I really need help or some advice where I can put poppy, she really can't stay here  

It's ww3 all the time and I just wanna see her in a calm home (no pets no children) or a farm. 

I can't believe how porky she's gotten!!'n

X


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cheryl ,poor girl ,im not sure being a on a farm is the best idea right now given the weather and she only used to being indoors, sorry i cant help either as my bf has a dog who stays with me quite a lot also Ankstar has had no interaction with other cats since i got him at 10wks, gosh i really hope someone can help ,poor girl just wants some peace and quiet


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

cheryl, send me some photos and a description, and obviously what she needs in a home and i'll put her on my fb page for the ARC. i can't promise anything bit i can try. also ask lauren and catcoonz if they will do the same. they both have websites too that they may put her on. let's see if we can spread the word and get her somewhere quickly


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> cheryl, send me some photos and a description, and obviously what she needs in a home and i'll put her on my fb page for the ARC. i can't promise anything bit i can try. also ask lauren and catcoonz if they will do the same. they both have websites too that they may put her on. let's see if we can spread the word and get her somewhere quickly


Please hunni, I'm so desperate. She isn't the next Tiger lets put it that way but really needs a home. If she ends up in a common rescue they'll just PTS for her aggressive tendencies.

She BIT me so hard yesterday and attacked me...good job I had a towel handy :crazy:

She's 7 years old, fat tabby cat (used to love outdoors but got kept indoors by previous owners and ballooned out like a blow fish) she's spayed, microchipped and only likes adults. No pets, no dogs, no cats just adults. Older children are okay but she will take a while to settle in.

In her old home when I very first got her she was bullied by big dogs and this has scarred her for life. Hoping for ONE final forever home for her or all I can see is rehoming over and over and over and over which isn't fair on her and making her aggression much, much worse 

Piccy attached (when she was a bit thinner!!!) lol Oh and her name is Poppy.









Thanks CG, and if anyone can take her further out then transport will have to be arranged...I can do first 50 miles of wherever she can go xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi cheryl ,poor girl ,im not sure being a on a farm is the best idea right now given the weather and she only used to being indoors, sorry i cant help either as my bf has a dog who stays with me quite a lot also Ankstar has had no interaction with other cats since i got him at 10wks, gosh i really hope someone can help ,poor girl just wants some peace and quiet


I know hun that's all she needs just a quiet home where she can live out her twilight years....not be passed from home to home to home that's why I took her back to get her sorted properly and not passed around!!!

I told the guy who took her if it don't work out bring her right back to me, instead her rehomed her ...then that person rehomed her...then that person rehomed her.....and he didn't let me know!! :blink:

Just hope someone can help me. She is attacking anyone who enters the room... but I walked in there about an hour ago and she meowed at me then went all psycho  x


----------



## imogenmc3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Plenty of farms in Essex, why not have a ring around a few or even go an knock on a few doors? Take a picture and explain the predicament, you'll have her a home in no time I bet  you could even offer to feed her for a year or two and maybe insure her. You said yourself you'd keep her if you could, so it wouldn't cost you any more than doing that. Though you might find a kind soul who would be fine without the contribution.

Good luck x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

imogenmc3 said:


> Plenty of farms in Essex, why not have a ring around a few or even go an knock on a few doors? Take a picture and explain the predicament, you'll have her a home in no time I bet  you could even offer to feed her for a year or two and maybe insure her. You said yourself you'd keep her if you could, so it wouldn't cost you any more than doing that. Though you might find a kind soul who would be fine without the contribution.
> 
> Good luck x


Thanks hun, I've already enquired with a few but obviously would like her to be indoors when it gets really snowy/cold on a farm so I've listed out what I'd like and obviously I'm very happy to feed her for a year if someone is willing to take her in for me. There has to be someone out there!!

Thank you xx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Poor thing but I'm not sure anyone would want an aggressive cat surely it's dangerous


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Poor thing but I'm not sure anyone would want an aggressive cat surely it's dangerous


I know, this will probably be the issue I'm going to face...

She's only aggressive to other pets. To people she's fine, she swipes a bit for first few days then is very loving, but only to people


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Thanks hun, I've already enquired with a few but obviously would like her to be indoors when it gets really snowy/cold on a farm so I've listed out what I'd like and obviously I'm very happy to feed her for a year if someone is willing to take her in for me. There has to be someone out there!!
> 
> Thank you xx


a farm home outdoors is not a bad thing sometimes. My cats have 24 hour access to food, plenty shelter and a warm barn with hay to sleep in. Nobody disturbs them, nobody harrasses them.....plenty more like me. 1 more outside cat here makes no difference, if you were nearer, I would take the cat.

I have 1 cat here that is similar to yours. She was a house cat and anti social so somebody asked my daughter to help. The cat isn't anti social, she is downright nasty and vicious. just perfect for what I need cos she is ruthless with rats and mice.....and dogs and people too if they get in her way.

When I got her she came in a cat carrier, didn't even let her out, took her straight to the vets for spaying . she was lovely with the vet.lol. brought her home and kept her in the house for a few days and she hated it. She jumped on the shower rail in the shower room and glared at anybody who went in. Let her outside and she is happy as a pig in muck.

If her feed bowl runs out of JW and I go to fill it up, then she appears but doesn't want handling. She was about 12 months old when I got her.I can go weeks without seeing her but I am sure she watches me all the time.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> I know, this will probably be the issue I'm going to face...
> 
> She's only aggressive to other pets. To people she's fine, she swipes a bit for first few days then is very loving, but only to people


Oh right so just takes time to build trust 
Keeping fingers cross


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> a farm home outdoors is not a bad thing sometimes. My cats have 24 hour access to food, plenty shelter and a warm barn with hay to sleep in. Nobody disturbs them, nobody harrasses them.....plenty more like me. 1 more outside cat here makes no difference, if you were nearer, I would take the cat.
> 
> I have 1 cat here that is similar to yours. She was a house cat and anti social so somebody asked my daughter to help. The cat isn't anti social, she is downright nasty and vicious. just perfect for what I need cos she is ruthless with rats and mice.....and dogs and people too if they get in her way.
> 
> ...


Damn hun this sounds just like Poppy...she waits....then attacks. My cat is so welcoming (Bugsy) all she wanted to do was say hello and Poppy went mental and lashed out so I immediately seperated the two.

Poppy is now in my living room destroying my furniture and trying to get out the door, I really - really can't have her in my rented property destroying things :crying:

Thanks for the advice babe, I'm currently emailing all local semi feral rescues and farms...hoping someone comes back to me today! Sounds just like what Poppy needs to be fair...and she really could do with losing some of the horrendous weight she's put on :lol:

x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Oh right so just takes time to build trust
> Keeping fingers cross


Yup, she's terrified...probably something to do with the 20 odd homes she's had through out her life, poor bubs!  x


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Damn hun this sounds just like Poppy...she waits....then attacks. My cat is so welcoming (Bugsy) all she wanted to do was say hello and Poppy went mental and lashed out so I immediately seperated the two.
> 
> Poppy is now in my living room destroying my furniture and trying to get out the door, I really - really can't have her in my rented property destroying things :crying:
> 
> ...


my cats are on JW ad lib plus the odd tin and plenty fresh that they can catch.lol My cats are fat just now.....they will lose weight over the winter but outies need feeding well and a good covering so they can work.

This cat.called satan when we got her, attacked my daughter the other week.cos daughter went to fill up feed bowl and dared to try and touch the cat. This is the same daughter that brought this cat here in the first place.gratitude for you, eh?lol

Fingers crossed for you that you get something sorted and soon. CPL??


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> my cats are on JW ad lib plus the odd tin and plenty fresh that they can catch.lol My cats are fat just now.....they will lose weight over the winter but outies need feeding well and a good covering so they can work.
> 
> This cat.called satan when we got her, attacked my daughter the other week.cos daughter went to fill up feed bowl and dared to try and touch the cat. This is the same daughter that brought this cat here in the first place.gratitude for you, eh?lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that you get something sorted and soon. CPL??


Hahaha jesus this happened to me last night, I walked in and went to feed her and she attacked and bit me :nono:

So I left the room and this morning walked in and she meowed at me...then bit me...but then meowed...I'm just soooo confused with her behavior. She's obviously terrified :lol:

Good thinking, I'll contact them too xx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> I know hun that's all she needs just a quiet home where she can live out her twilight years....not be passed from home to home to home that's why I took her back to get her sorted properly and not passed around!!!
> 
> I told the guy who took her if it don't work out bring her right back to me, instead her rehomed her ...then that person rehomed her...then that person rehomed her.....and he didn't let me know!! :blink:
> 
> Just hope someone can help me. She is attacking anyone who enters the room... but I walked in there about an hour ago and she meowed at me then went all psycho  x


If you're serious about getting Poppy rehomed to a forever home Cheryl, I'm not entirely sure that this is the way to go about it, via a forum? Poppy has already become a 'boomerang' cat and unfortunately that will be impacting on her behaviour. She's most likely aggressive because she's frightened, poor thing. Not much is stable in her life it would seem 

Instead of offering to pay for Poppy's keep for a year, would you consider getting a behaviourist in and rehome via the behaviourist if necessary?



BenBoy said:


> Poor thing but I'm not sure anyone would want an aggressive cat surely it's dangerous


Dangerous to who? The OP has said the cat is not be rehomed with children and other animals. The cat needs time, patience and understanding. Cats with aggression issues can be worked with and live in harmony with the right owner.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Have messaged you x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> If you're serious about getting Poppy rehomed to a forever home Cheryl, I'm not entirely sure that this is the way to go about it, via a forum? Poppy has already become a 'boomerang' cat and unfortunately that will be impacting on her behaviour. She's most likely aggressive because she's frightened, poor thing. Not much is stable in her life it would seem
> 
> Instead of offering to pay for Poppy's keep for a year, would you consider getting a behaviourist in and rehome via the behaviourist if necessary?
> 
> Dangerous to who? The OP has said the cat is not be rehomed with children and other animals. The cat needs time, patience and understanding. Cats with aggression issues can be worked with and live in harmony with the right owner.


Sorry sweets, I have no other choice. She came back to me after 3 different homes on the grounds I can find her somewhere ASAP. She really can't stay with me, I had her way before I had Bugsy and now Bugsy is with me it's WW3, literally.

I don't think I explained it well enough before but when it was just her and my dog it was absolute blood shed..and she won't change from that and it was clear she hasn't when she returned yesterday, she is infact much worse 

I'd love to pay for a behaviourist but food is defo cheaper for me considering my dog is still in rehabilitation, is meeting with a trainer and having another cat to pay for too... it's really becoming impossible for me but I couldn't see her passed to another 6 homes as I want a permanent stop to where she goes next.

No idea where to go from here and I don't own my house... I can't really afford to lose my £3000 security deposit over a feral cat, as much as I love them hopefully you can see the situation I'm in!  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry guys, post finished. Have found Poppy a forever lovely home with one of our WONDERFUL PF members!!!!!

Thank you so much all for giving this girl her final chance at a home she will really love  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

